# "Off-label" use of some 3m 5200 sealant



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I have been battling a leaky toilet at homefor a few days..... These are the days of my life! LOL

I first thought it was nothing more than some corroded tank reservoir bolts, but after replacing them a couple of days ago, it still leaked. Just a NICE SLOW drip drip drip.......

So I went and bought another seal to go under the flush valve unit in the reservoir. When I unbolted the reservoir and removed the flush valve unit, I discovered the cause of my problem. There is a hairline crack that extends from a tank-bolt hole to the hole for the flush valve.

Of course, I don't want to replace the whole toilet or anything, works great other than this one little problem. Just so happens that I bought a tube of 5200 sealant the other day, and it is already open. I need to use it up before it goes bad.

I used a small circular grind wheel to buff the area around the crack first, then I washed it with some dish soap, and dried it with a heatgun.

I then applied the 5200 to BOTH sides and installed the new seal and re-installed the new tank bolt.....

Used the heat gun to keep it warm for about 10 minutes to get it to tack up faster, then let it sit.

Not leaking yet! I did not see a designation on the 5200 for "toilet repair". I will let you know how it turns out.........


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet it's a good short term fix... but "glueing" ceramics is tough. Your're gluing two pieces of "baked sand" together. Genius idea, but I bet it comes apart after awhile, especially if there is any stress on the joint. Ceramics are just too stiff.

Jim


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *jim t (3/9/2010)*I bet it's a good short term fix... but "glueing" ceramics is tough. Your're gluing two pieces of "baked sand" together. Genius idea, but I bet it comes apart after awhile, especially if there is any stress on the joint. Ceramics are just too stiff.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim




I bet i could make you a toilet with my tig welder  jk of course


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

They sell replacement tanks at Home Depot for like 25 bucks.. Is it the older style or the new 1.6 gal flush?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll bet it will hold once the 5200 sets up it should work just fine. There should be little to no movement and the 5200 once it sets up will flex a little. Water makes it set up quicker than air does.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *wld1985 (3/9/2010)*They sell replacement tanks at Home Depot for like 25 bucks.. Is it the older style or the new 1.6 gal flush?


I think it is the old style. No sign of the "1.6 gallon" logo on the toilet.

I know I could get a replacement tank, but thats 25 dollars worth. I am so cheap, that I found a quarter on the ground a couple of weeks ago, and I am still happy!:takephoto


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

for the record......

It is still holding up!:letsdrink

No water on the floor, no sign of any drips!!!!

Hard to beat some 5200 for sealing anything.... (as long as you never intend to take it back apart, that is! LOL)


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

[quote/] I am so cheap, that I found a quarter on the ground a couple of weeks ago, and I am still happy!:takephoto[/quote]

I'm so cheap I'm claiming I lost it...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I know I could get a replacement tank, but thats 25 dollars worth.




We were by a persons house the other day that had a toilet leak. Not sure what was leaking, but I suspect the inlet hose broke.



It Flooded the house while they were gone. I'll bet they would of gladly paid $25 for a part.



It even had water in the Living room.


----------



## pmurphy (Aug 24, 2009)

Fork out the 25 bucks for the new tank. It will bust. Its just a matter of time. That happened to my parents toilet while they were on vacation. It flooded the entire house. All the hardwood floors, doorsn anything that was touching the ground soaked up water. Save yourself the grief. I'm sure your insurance deductible is more than the 25 dollars it would cost to repair the toilet.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Still holding. Not a sign of any leakage...

If it starts leaking, it won't go undetected. There is nearly always someone home at my house.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*Naw*

Been a flooring man for 33 years Ill bet ya a cool 20$ you get at least 5 years out of that fix! when you put the grinder to it you went right to the clay body of the tile this is very porous and will grab the 5200- 4200 VERY well. I used to use rod wrap epoxy but safe is as safe does,:yes:


----------

